# FR: dès que, quand, lorsque, etc. + temps pour un événement futur



## PPP

Am I correct in having the verb that follows "des que" in the future tense?

_Je le contacterai dès que ma recherche avancera. _

Thank you!  Also-- I think it is le instead of lui but would appreciate confirmation.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. 
See also: FR: quand + futur / when + present


----------



## Johanne

It seems good to me.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

sounds good also but I would better say: _"Je le contacterai dès que ma recherche aura avancé"_. It sounds even better .


----------



## PPP

_Je le contacterai dès que ma recherche aura avancé_

_is this the future anterieur tense?  and can you explain why it's better than future--  is it because it comes before the action of contacting her?_


----------



## PhilFrEn

Indeed it is the "futur antérieur".

I have found this: _ Quand 2 actions se passent dans le futur l'une après l'autre, on utilise le futur antérieur pour la première action, et le futur simple pour la deuxième action._

 Which means that when 2 actions occur in the future, you have to use the futur antérieur for the first action . Here, the first is that the project has to go further so that you can contact the person.


----------



## sensa

Je ne comprends pas la difference entre "futur" et "futur antérieur" dans cette case:

FUTUR
-use it after temporal conjunctions "quand, lorsque, aussitôt que, dès que, pendant que, tandis que et aussi tant que" to exmplain a future fact.

Quand vous voudrez me parler, je vous écouterai.

FUTUR ANTÉRIEUR
-use it to exmpliin a future action that is realized before another future action. To present this sequence, one generally uses a temporal conjunction "qui montre l'antériorité"(I don't know what that part means).

Quand tu auras fini ton travail, tu pourras jouer.

When do you use futur simple and when do you use futur antérieur?

merci


----------



## geostan

It means that the subordinate verb will have ended before the main verb will occur.

The futur antérieur is not possible after "pendant que" for that reason.
The futur antérieur is commonly found after une fois que, après que, dès que, aussitôt que.

Cheers!


----------



## Outsider

Le futur antérieur est un temps « parfait », dans la terminologie de la grammaire anglaise. Les temps parfaits en général indiquent une action ou condition qui s'est finie avant une autre action.


----------



## Grop

C'est assez bien décrit ici: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futur_antérieur

On l'utilise pour exprimer qu'une action future est terminée, comme dans

"Quand vous aurez fini de vous disputer, on pourra y aller."


----------



## mysterio626

I recently had a conversation with my French teacher and said:

"Quand je serai rentré chez moi, je ferai une sieste."

She told me to use the futur simple in the "quand" clause. She said that since my coming home obviously came before my taking a nap, I should use the reg. future tense-not the future anterior.
I thought the futur simple was used if both actions being talked about happens concurrently: like "Quand je finirai mes devoirs, je serai heureux." Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## itka

I agree with your teacher.

Obviously, the two actions don't take place exactly at the same moment, but they are near enough to allow the employ of the future.

It would be different, if there were a gap of time between the two, or if _you_ _intended _to underline they are not simultaneous.

_"Quand je serai rentré, après avoir lu mon courrier, je ferai une sieste."_

In such sentences, consider first your intention, your point of view on the events you talk about. Both tenses are correct, but the future is lighter, and often you don't need to insist on the fact that one action comes before the other.


----------



## Harmione

Oui, les 2 temps sont possibles, le futur antérieur marque simplement l'idée que l'action du 1er verbe est *accomplie *au moment de l'action exprimée par le 2ème verbe


----------



## Maître Capello

As explained by Itka and Harmione, both tenses are possible. However, contrary to what your teacher and Itka say, I'd personnally use the _futur antérieur_.


----------



## fluffkin

Hi there,
I've written the sentence:

'Lorsque l'eco-consommateur atteint la caisse, il ne prend pas un sac en plastique'

It might be useful to note that I am talking about an imaginary scenario here, to show what the ideal consumer would do.

I'm now wondering whether I should have used the future tense as I am talking about something that happens in the future >.<

Any help would be really appreciated!

x


----------



## Tabac

With a time expression (_lorsque, quand, aussitôt que_) the French use the future tense when talking about a future action (unlike English).


----------



## fluffkin

Okay,
so should I put the 'il ne prend pas un sac en plastique' part in the future tense as well:

'Lorsque l'eco-consommateur *atteindra* la caisse, il ne *prendra* pas un sac en plastique'

Thanks


----------



## Tabac

Yes, absolutely.


----------



## v1cky

So I have been confused about when to use the futur anterieur and futur perfect forms.

This is an example we had in class:  

Lorsque Jean-Loup ________ là, nous pourrons commencer la partie.  (using être)

I thought it would be 
"Lorsque Jean-Loup *sera* là, nous pourrons commencer la partie."

but my teacher said it was actually
"Lorsque Jean-Loup *aura été* là, nous pourrons commencer la partie."

so if anyone can clear this up for me, I would appreciate it


----------



## Grop

Are you sure of your examples? In this case I agree with you: "Lorsque Jean-Loup sera là, nous pourrons commencer la partie." is a correct sentence.

The second sentence has a different meaning:

"Lorsque Jean-Loup aura été là, nous pourrons commencer la partie." is a correct sentence, but it suggests Jean-Loup will have been here (and will probably have left) before you may start a game. 

(Of course if your teacher specifically asked you to use the futur antérieur, only the second sentence fits that requirement).


----------



## v1cky

thank you for replying!  it was from an old AP test and the directions were to use the correct verb tense with the infinitive verb provided.  
And yeah I just rechecked the sentence and it is correct. It's from the 1984 test so maybe times have changed? lol I have no idea..

Does anyone know when to use futur perfect or futur anterieur though?  or give some examples?


----------



## Grop

Well, it is generally used to express that a future action will be over, as in:

Quand Jean-Loup aura fini de manger, nous pourrons commencer la partie.
Que feras-tu, quand tu auras obtenu ton diplome?

(I think it is almost the same in English, except that you would say "when you have done" instead of "when you will have done").


----------



## v1cky

isn't Jean-Loup's arrival a future action that is going to be over when the partie begins though?

so when do you use just futur parfait with lorsque?
I'm sorry, as you can see, I am very confused haha.


----------



## Grop

(Using lorsque or quand works the same here regarding tenses and meaning).



v1cky said:


> isn't Jean-Loup's arrival a future action that is going to be over when the partie begins though?



Note none of your sentences explicitly mentionned an arrival (they didn't use the verb "arriver"). They only deal with the idea of "being here".

These two sentences express the same idea, and yet tenses differ:

Lorsque Jean-Loup sera là, nous pourrons commencer la partie.
Lorsque Jean-Loup sera arrivé, nous pourrons commencer la partie.

(Arriver is a movement: when the movement is over, Jean-Loup is here, he has reached his destination. The movement is over, but the state of being here is still true. Note that unlike "finir", "arriver" needs the auxiliary être, which is why the word "sera" is present in both sentences).

Likewise I think in these three sentences the first two are very close in meaning (in spite of tenses being different) while the third one is different (and I suspect it sounds silly, like "aura été là" in your example):

When Jean-Loup is here, we may start playing.
When Jean-Loup has joined us, we may start playing.
When Jean-Loup has been here, we may start playing.


----------



## Geysere

Bonjour,
I've always seen futur antérieur used with futur simple, like "Dès que j'aurais fini ..., je vous téléphonerai." 
But can we use futur proche instead of futur simple? "Dès que j'aurais fini ..., je vais vous téléphoner." ça va?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Nurgle

Hi,
You should not use "futur proche" instead of 'futur simple" in this sentence because it is built on the "present simple" of the verb "aller": 'je vais...", which is not grammatically a "futur", and additionally because "futur proche" implies "soon" but "dès que..." implies "after that exact instant": one is vague, the other is precise, and both of them in the same sentence makes it puzzling.

However you can hear it sometimes, but it should not be used in any written sentence.


----------



## mafia_fils

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre

*Quand futur simple, futur simple*

et

*Quand futur antérieur, futur simple* ?

Par exemple,
- Quand il *viendra*, je *sortirai* avec lui.
- Quand tu *auras fini* ton plat, je te *donnerai* des bonbons.

Dans la phrase ci-dessous, entre le futur simple et le futur antérieur, lequel devrais-je utiliser pour compléter la case?

"*Vous irez mieux quand vous (être) ........... opéré*."

Merci


----------



## quinoa

On utilisera le futur antérieur s'il est absolument nécesssaire de marquer l'antétiorité d'une action par rapport à l'autre.


> Quand tu *auras fini* ton plat, je te *donnerai* des bonbons.


Il est indispensable que l'action "finir", que par ailleurs on suppose ici déjà commencée, soit arrivée à son terme pour réaliser la deuxième. Cette antériorité est posée comme absolument nécessaire, ce qui la transforme presque en une condition.



> Quand il *viendra*, je *sortirai* avec lui.


Ici les deux actions, toutes deux au futur simple sont sur le même plan quant à leur forme. Il y a pourtant un ordre dans le temps, "venir" se produira avant "sortir". Mais ici "venir" se retrouve comme point de repère, point de départ.

On imagine mal ici "quand il sera venu", en revanche "Quand il sera arrivé" marche très bien. Et si on l'oppose à "Quand il arrivera", l'antériorité marque plus de "temps" entre les deux actions comme si on attendra un peu avant de repartir. Alors qu'avec les deux futurs simples, il se produit une impression d'immédiateté. Tout est question de point de vue. Avec les deux temps simples on a un regard sans cesse orienté vers le futur, vers l'après, vers la trame des événements qui avancent. Le mouvement des actions et le regard porté sur elles vont dans le même sens.
Avec l'intervention du futur antérieur, les événements vont toujours vers l'avenir, mais le regard marque un retour en arrière parce que pour que se rélise la deuxième action, il a fallu en poser une autre avant.
J'ai l'impression de ne pas être très clair...


----------



## latourte

Vous irez mieux quand vous serez opéré.


----------



## Barsac

Vous irez mieux quand vous aurez été opéré. 
Quand l'opération sera terminée (favorablement), vous irez mieux.


----------



## vivian10

J'ai une question à propos de cette discussion qui me gêne depuis quelques jours.  Mes élèves m'ont posé cette question à propos du futur antérieur et je ne savais pas comment répondre.

Pour les phrases "Quand/Aussitôt que/Dès que/etc.", c'est clair qu'on utilise le futur si l'action exprimée se produit au futur: par example, "Lorsque je serai à Paris, je verrai ma tante".  Et je comprends que le futur antérieur s'emploie quand une action dans le futur sera réalisée et terminée avant une deuxième action au futur: "Lorsque nous aurons vu le film, nous le discuterons en classe".  Mais mes élèves m'ont posé la question suivante: dans le premier exemple, n'est-il pas nécessaire d'arriver à Paris avant de voir la tante, et si oui, pourquoi pas utiliser le futur antérieur ("Lorsque je serai arrivée à Paris, je verrai ma tante")?  Après avoir lu cette discussion, je crois qu'on peut dire les deux et c'est simplement une question de contexte et de point de vue.  Mais quand il s'agit des activités dans leurs cahiers où il faut choisir entre le futur simple et le futur antérieur, c'est difficile à discerner.  Ils choisissent toujours le futur antérieur, en pensant qu'une action doit toujours se réaliser avant une autre...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Rm951

On peux en effet dire les deux, vivian10. En fait, ça dépend tout simplement du verbe que tu utilises. 

Avec le verbe "être", c'est au futur simple que se passe l'action, _lorsque je serai_.
Si tu mets au futur antérieur, tu parles du moment futur au moment où tu es à Paris, quand l'action d'être à Paris s'est déroulé.

Mais avec le verbe "arriver", il faut que l'action d'arriver se soit passée, donc _lorsque je serai arrivé. _Tu parles ici du moment où l'action d'arriver s'est passé, donc quand tu y es.


----------



## vivian10

Merci, Rm951.  L'explication que vous avez fournie est très claire.  Alors, pour aller un peu plus loin, diriez-vous que les verbes _être_, _avoir_, _pouvoir_, _savoir_ - et tous les verbes qui expliquent la manière d'être - se conjuguent normalement au futur et non pas le futur antérieur dans les phrases Quand/Lorsque/etc.?  

Par exemple:

"Quand j'aurai mon permis de conduire, je pourrai conduire". [futur simple]

Serait-il possible de dire: "Quand j'aurai eu mon permis de conduire, je pourrai conduire"?  Je pense que non.  Par contre, on pourrait dire: "Quand j'aurai obtenu mon permis de conduire, je pourrai conduire", parce que le verbe a changé...

Merci mille fois


----------



## Maître Capello

Les choses ne sont pas aussi simples que ça puisque tant le futur que le futur antérieur sont possibles dans ce cas. En effet, on n'a le droit de conduire qu'après avoir eu son permis et cette antériorité *peut* se marquer à l'aide du futur antérieur.

_Quand j'*aurai* mon permis de conduire, je pourrai conduire. 
Quand j'*aurai eu* mon permis de conduire, je pourrai conduire. _

Par contre, pour l'exemple de Paris, tu dois forcément être *encore* à Paris pour aller voir ta tante (pour autant que ta tante habite bien Paris) et donc le futur antérieur n'est pas possible avec le verbe _être_ alors que les deux temps sont possibles avec _arriver_, encore qu'avec un sens différent.

_Lorsque je *serai* à Paris, j'irai voir ma tante._ → Tu iras voir ta tante pendant ton séjour à Paris.
_Lorsque j'*aurai été* à Paris, j'irai voir ma tante._ → Après ton séjour à Paris, tu iras voir ta tante (qui n'habite donc pas Paris).
_Lorsque j'*arriverai* à Paris, j'irai voir ma tante._ → Tu iras voir ta tante dès ton arrivée à Paris.
_Lorsque je *serai arrivé* à Paris, j'irai voir ma tante._ → Tu iras voir ta tante après être arrivé à Paris, mais pas forcément immédiatement.

En résumé, le futur marque la simultanéité par rapport au verbe principal, tandis que le futur antérieur marque l'antériorité.


----------



## Kaioxygen

Rappelle-moi dès que tu as terminé.
Rappelle-moi dès que tu auras terminé.
I understand that the future perfect is used after dès que etc, but I hear people saying the first exemple. Is it because it's an imperative? I don't understand.
 Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Maître Capello

Both tenses are indeed correct in this case.

_Rappelle-moi dès que tu *as* terminé. 
Rappelle-moi dès que tu *auras* terminé._

In fact, when referring to near-future events – the closeness being subjective –, you can also use the present in everyday spoken French, e.g., _Je pars demain._

Likewise, when talking about something taking place before some future event, you can use the passé composé as in you example (_Rappelle-moi dès que tu as terminé_).


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

To add up on Me Cappello, here the difference I get:
_Rappelle-moi dès que tu *as* terminé ==> You're currently doing it_
_Rappelle-moi dès que tu *auras* terminé ==> You've not started doing it yet_

Only feeling, no grammar here


----------



## Maître Capello

Gérard Napalinex said:


> _Rappelle-moi dès que tu *as* terminé ==> You're currently doing it_
> _Rappelle-moi dès que tu *auras* terminé ==> You've not started doing it yet_


I beg to disagree. In either case, you can have started it or not.

_Ah, tu es en train de manger… Rappelle-moi dès que tu *as/auras* terminé.
__Ah, tu vas manger dans cinq minutes… Rappelle-moi dès que tu *as/auras* terminé._


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Maître Capello said:


> _Ah, tu vas manger dans cinq minutes… Rappelle-moi dès que tu *as *terminé._


Sounds really weird to me - but we're living in different countries, so maybe that's an explanation.

Et de toute façon, il faut bien que le futur antérieur serve à quelque chose, non  ?


----------



## itka

Not weird at all to me... That's the way it works everywhere in France or in Switzerland as well.
Gerard Napalinex, je pense que ça se dit naturellement partout en France (et en particulier à Lyon où j'ai habité et où l'on parle... comme chez moi !) Mais rien ne t'empêche d'employer le futur antérieur, si ça te plaît mieux.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Ce qui me plairait surtout, c'est de comprendre dans quel cas le futur antérieur est indiqué 
Et, pour tout te dire, j'ai grandi en Touraine... une autre piste ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans cet exemple, la différence principale est que le passé composé est un peu plus vivant et relève de la langue de tous les jours tandis que le futur antérieur sera un peu plus soutenu. Mais il s'agit vraiment d'une nuance…


----------



## L'Embrouilleur

Je voudrais savoir le règle régissant l'usage de "dès que" + le temps futur, svp. 
Par exemple, "dès que 'x' arrive (ou arrivera?) je ferai 'y'."
En anglais, on utilise le présent puis le futur. Mon intuition me dit qu'en français on utilise le futur puis le futur...mais je n'en suis pas sûr. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## tilt

En français, on utilisera soit uniquement le présent, soit uniquement le futur, dans une telle phrase.
-> _Dès que X arrive, je fais Y._
-> _Dès que X arrivera, je ferai Y.

_Je ne vois aucune réelle différence de sens entre ces deux tournures_,_ si ce n'est, peut-être, que celle au présent exprime une plus grande proximité de l'évènement attendu, dans l'esprit du locuteur.


----------



## Maître Capello

Et moi j'utiliserais de préférence le futur antérieur après _dès que_ dans ce cas.

_Dès que X *sera arrivé*, je ferai Y._

See also the following threads:

 FR: as soon as I hear any news, I will let you know
FR: As soon as she says something, she clams up again
 FR: as soon as you finish your homework


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Et moi j'utiliserais de préférence le futur antérieur après _dès que_ dans ce cas.
> 
> _Dès que X *sera arrivé*, je ferai Y._


N'y a-t-il pas une (très légère) nuance de sens ici, dans la mesure où le moment ou X arrivera précède nécessairement celui où X sera arrivé ?


----------



## jann

L'Embrouilleur said:


> En anglais, on utilise le présent puis le futur. Mon intuition me dit qu'en français on utilise le futur puis le futur...


Your intuition is on the right track. 

Unlike English, French does not allow mixed (présent+futur, P+F) tenses in sentences that use _quand, lorsque, aussitôt que, _or _dès que_ (+ other synonyms) to talk about things that have not yet come to pass.  Instead, you'll used P+P (often giving the idea of "whenever"), or F+F (for a specific future event)... or a combination of F + futur antérieur (also for a specific future event).  

The key point being that English (illogically) lets us use the present tense to talk about future events/conditions ("When I retire..."), but French logically uses the future to talk about them (literally saying "When I will retire...")


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> N'y a-t-il pas une (très légère) nuance de sens ici, dans la mesure où le moment ou X arrivera précède nécessairement celui où X sera arrivé ?


Sans doute… Le futur antérieur marque la succession, la séquence des événements, tandis que le futur marque davantage l'immédiateté, la rapidité de cette succession. Mais c'est surtout une question de style, je dirais.


----------



## PepperPony

:s this is probably very late and not very useful but I thought _lorsque _couldn't be used with the future tense - could any natives verify this?


----------



## Oddmania

PepperPony said:


> :s this is probably very late and not very useful but I thought _lorsque _couldn't be used with the future tense - could any natives verify this?



I don't think so, there's nothing wrong with using the future tense with _lorsque _


----------



## blasius87

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il y avait une différence de sens entre:

Je t'appelle quand je rentre, et
Je t'appellerai quand je rentrai.

Les deux phrases sont-elles correctes ?
Si oui, y a-t-il une différence de sens entre les deux phrases ?

Si les temps des deux verbes sont les mêmes, pourrait-on utiliser et le présent et le futur ?

N'hésitez pas à corriger mes erreurs.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## TA4U

Il n'y a pas de différence de sens entre les deux énoncés.
Dans le premier, l'interlocuteur utilise le présent en se plaçant lui-même dans le futur.
Dans le second, il faudrait écrire: ''quand je rentrerai''


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Both sentences are correct.


----------



## DenisedeSEA

Bonjour,

Est-ce que les deux phrases suivantes sont correctes pour exprimer 

1. We will help you write the composition after you have composed the rough copy.
Nous vous aiderons à écrire la rédaction après que vous aurez rédigé le brouillon.

2. As soon as the baby has been born, they will buy a stroller.
Dès que le bébé sera né, ils achèteront une poussette.


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Micia93

La première est théoriquement correcte, mais peu naturelle, on dira plus aisément : quand vous aurez rédigé le brouillon

La seconde est correcte


----------



## tatoearashiga

Future tense: Special use of with conjunctions

When using future tense with conjuntions like quand, lorsque, dès que etc, the choice of future tense depends on the order of actions

if they are in a *sequence*, use the Futur Antérieur    ---------- Je téléphonerai dès qu'elle sera arrivée
if they are performed at the *same time*, use the Futur  ------ *Je téléphonerai dès qu'elle arrivera*

In English, I believe the translation is: I will call you as soon as she arrives.

I do not get how the actions happen at the same time. It seems like the action _call_ will always happen first before the action _arrives_.

Please explain.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

In this case, the difference is a slight one:
Je téléphonerai dès qu'elle sera arrivée -> As soon as she finishes to arrive, I mean she arrives, she opens the door, she takes off her coat, she sits down, she takes a coffee then you call. [After her arrival]
Je téléphonerai dès qu'elle arrivera -> Before she finishes to arrive, I mean while she knocks at the door, you call. [at the same time]

Another example:
Tu pourras sortir dès que tu finiras tes devoirs (as soon as you begin to finish your homework) [this makes no sense in French]
Tu pourras sortir dès que tu auras fini tes devoirs (as soon as your homework are done) [this makes sense]

Is it clearer?


----------



## Lacuzon

Another instance:

Tu pourras conduire quand tu auras 18 ans -> If you was born the 1st of June 1980 you can drive on the 1st of June 1998 (as soon as "you are 18" begins) [at the same time]
Tu pourras conduire quand tu auras eu 18 ans -> After having been 18, so not before the 1st of June 1999 (as soon as "you are 18" is over) [after]


----------



## Mauricet

> quand tu auras eu 18 ans


Ceci est compris généralement, non pas comme "quand l'année de tes 18 ans sera écoulée", mais comme "quand tu auras atteint l'âge de 18 ans", soit "dès que tu auras 18 ans". C'est aussi ce que signifie implicitement "quand tu auras 18 ans", s'agissant de la possibilité de conduire (alors que, littéralement, tu auras 18 ans seulement l'année qui commence le jour de ton anniversaire).

Dans ce cas, donc, il n'y a pas de différence de sens entre les deux phrases, futur ou futur antérieur.


----------



## Kabouterke

Hello!  Would you mind telling me which of the below sentences is correct?  I would like to let an acquaintance know that I will send him a file this weekend when I am back home.

1. Quand je suis chez moi ce w-e, je te l'enverrai.
2. Quand je serai chez moi ce w-e, je te l'enverrai.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Hello,

#2 is correct.  In French, they use the future tense in both clauses since both actions take place in the future.  This also happens have  *dès que*  (as soon as), *après que* (after), *lorsque *(when), *aussitôt que* (as soon as), and *une fois que* (once).


----------



## mariachabs

Hello,
"The suffering and pain of war will only stop when humanity is put before hatred and ideology." Im really confused about what tenses I should use and whether or not I used ne...que construction correctly:
La souffrance et la peine de la guerre n’*arrêteraient*  (is future more appropriate?) que l’humanité *est passée* avant la haine et la idéologie.


----------



## VanOo

Yes, you should use the future. Remember than, unlike in English, "quand or lorsque" prepositions requires future. _When I am older_ = _quand je serai plus grand_. Last but not least, '_to put something before something'_ is an idiom and cannot be translated literally.


----------



## Maître Capello

VanOo is correct: you should use the future in the main clause like in English, but you should also use the future in the temporal clause in French. Also don't forget to translate "when".

It *will* only *stop* when humanity *is* put…  → _Cela ne s'*arrêtera* que lorsque l'humanité *sera* mise…_

[…]


----------

